# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle ***A.I.O Module V1.2 Released*** 27 Nov 2019

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle v1.2 Public Release*  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet  Connection so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to  multiple systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime.  *Why Aqua-Dongle ?*
With Initial Public Release We have Added Wide Range of features and  there is alot more comming, so if you think its not good enough at the  moment be sure to check our future work, other benefits include Free  Files Server, Multi Language Support, and Offline usage.       *Details*
  Code: *Qualcomm Module* 
[Edl Mode]
-Added Automatic/Manual Detection  
-Full Device Boot Info/Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Disable Android Welcome Page
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)
-Reset Screenlocks (Auto Detect Crypto Type)
-Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Disable Screenlocks Security (For Latest Builds)
-Enable Screenlocks Security (For Latest Builds)
-Read Pattern Lock (Non Encrypted Devices)
-Generic Network Unlock (Old Security)
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Android Recovery Features
-Read Contacts,Sms (Non Encrypted Devices) 
[Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Read Network Code
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Remove Frp
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT 
[Fastboot Mode]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp Lock (Non Bl Locked)
-Factory Reset (Non Bl Locked)
-Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Reboot to Adb/Edl/Fastboot 
[Adb Mode]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Recovery/ShutDown  
	Code: 
	Coolpad 3600i, Coolpad 5200s, Coolpad 5263, Coolpad 5263c, Coolpad 5263s, Coolpad 5311, Coolpad 5313s, 
Coolpad 5316, Coolpad 5360, Coolpad 7236, Coolpad 7251, Coolpad 7560i, Coolpad 7620l-w00, Coolpad 8297-t02, 
Coolpad 8297-w01, Coolpad 8297l-i00, Coolpad 8297l-s00, Coolpad 8675-a, Coolpad 8675-w00, Coolpad a8-930, 
Coolpad a8-i01, Coolpad c103, Coolpad c106, Coolpad e2c, Coolpad k1-nw-i00, Coolpad play6, Coolpad r116, 
Coolpad sk3-s00, Coolpad sk3-u00, Coolpad thd-s0, Coolpad y70-c, Coolpad y72-s00, Coolpad y75, Coolpad y76-i01, 
Coolpad y76-u00, Coolpad y90-g00, Coolpad y91-i00 
Lenovo A6010, Lenovo A6010 Plus, Lenovo K6 K53B36, Lenovo K6 K53B37, Lenovo K6 Note K53A48, Lenovo K10, 
Lenovo K10e70, Lenovo Kraft A6000, Lenovo Lemon 3 K32C36, Lenovo Phab PB1-750M, Lenovo Phab PB1-770, 
Lenovo S580, Lenovo S90-A, Lenovo S90-E, Lenovo S90-T, Lenovo S90-U, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F, 
Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N, 
Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X, Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304F, Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304L, 
Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304X, Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704L, Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704V, Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704F, 
Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704F, Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704X, Lenovo Vibe C A2020A40, Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A40, 
Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A41, Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L36, Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L37, Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L36, 
Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L37, Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020A46, Lenovo Vibe K5 Grafite A6020I36, Lenovo Vibe K6 K33A48, 
Lenovo Vibe K6 K33B36, Lenovo Vibe K6 Plus K53B36, Lenovo Vibe K6 Power K33A42, Lenovo Vibe P1 P1A42, 
Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C58, Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C72, Lenovo Vibe Shot Z90A40, Lenovo Vibe X3, Lenovo Vibe X3, 
Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703F, Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703L, Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703X, Lenovo Z2, Lenovo Z2T, 
Lenovo Z2 Pro, Lenovo ZUK Z1, Lenovo ZUK Z2, Lenovo ZUK Z2, Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132, Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132  
Wiko 19051, Wiko L5221, Wiko L5251, Wiko L5261, Wiko L5320, Wiko L5421, Wiko L5510, Wiko L9010, 
Wiko P4901, Wiko P6901, Wiko P7201, Wiko V11BN LITE, Wiko V12BN, Wiko V12BN LITE, Wiko V3903, 
Wiko V3931, Wiko V3941, Wiko View 2 Pro, Wiko P6901   
Nokia Rm-1013 op, Nokia Ta-1000, Nokia Ta-1003, Nokia Ta-1021, Nokia Ta-1024, Nokia Ta-1025, 
Nokia Ta-1027, Nokia Ta-1029, Nokia Ta-1033, Nokia Ta-1039, Nokia Ta-1044, Nokia Ta-1053  
Alcatel OT-4060W, Alcatel OT-4060A, Alcatel OT-4060O, Alcatel OT-5044R, Alcatel OT-5054, 
Alcatel OT-5055W, Alcatel OT-5056N, Alcatel OT-5065A, Alcatel OT-5151D, Alcatel OT-6055U, 
Alcatel OT-6055A, Alcatel OT-6055, Alcatel OT-9015W, Alcatel OT-5046G, Alcatel Pixi 4, 
Alcatel Idol 3, Alcatel OT-4044L (Go FLIP LTE), Alcatel OT-4044M (Go FLIP LTE Can), 
Alcatel OT-4044N (Go FLIP LTE TMO), Alcatel OT-4044O (Go FLIP LTE ATT), Alcatel OT-4044T (Go FLIP LTE SPR), 
Alcatel OT-4044V (Go FLIP LTE CAN), Alcatel OT-4044W (Go FLIP LTE TMO), Alcatel OT-4060A (Ideal Lte), 
Alcatel OT-4060S (PIXI 4-4.5 LTE Lte), Alcatel OT-4060D (STREAK Ideal Lte Can), Alcatel OT-4060W (PIXI 4-4.5 LTE TMO), 
Alcatel OT-5042A, Alcatel OT-5042D, Alcatel OT-5042G, Alcatel OT-5042W, Alcatel OT-5042X, Alcatel OT-5044G, 
Alcatel OT-5044R, Alcatel OT-5044G, Alcatel OT-5046G-AM, Alcatel OT-5046G-OM, Alcatel OT-5050A, Alcatel OT-5050S, 
Alcatel OT-5050S, Alcatel OT-5050Y, Alcatel OT-5050X, Alcatel OT-5051A, Alcatel OT-5051D, Alcatel OT-5051J, 
Alcatel OT-5051M, Alcatel OT-5051X, Alcatel OT-5051T, Alcatel OT-5054A, Alcatel OT-5054D, Alcatel OT-5054N, 
Alcatel OT-5054O, Alcatel OT-5054S, Alcatel OT-5054T, Alcatel OT-5054W, Alcatel OT-5054X, Alcatel OT-5055S, 
Alcatel OT-5055W, Alcatel OT-5056A, Alcatel OT-5056D, Alcatel OT-5056E, Alcatel OT-5056J, Alcatel OT-5056M, 
Alcatel OT-5056N, Alcatel OT-5056O, Alcatel OT-5056T, Alcatel OT-5056U, Alcatel OT-5056W, Alcatel OT-5056V, 
Alcatel OT-5056X, Alcatel OT-5057M, Alcatel OT-5065A, Alcatel OT-5065D, Alcatel OT-5065J, Alcatel OT-5065N, 
Alcatel OT-5065T, Alcatel OT-5065W, Alcatel OT-5065X, Alcatel OT-5098O, Alcatel OT-5098Q, Alcatel OT-5098S, 
Alcatel OT-6014D, Alcatel OT-6014X, Alcatel OT-6016A, Alcatel OT-6016D, Alcatel OT-6016E, Alcatel OT-6016X, 
Alcatel OT-6039A, Alcatel OT-6039H, Alcatel OT-6039J, Alcatel OT-6039K, Alcatel OT-6039S, Alcatel OT-6039Y, 
Alcatel OT-6044D, Alcatel OT-6044J, Alcatel OT-6044T, Alcatel OT-6045B, Alcatel OT-6045D, Alcatel OT-6045F, 
Alcatel OT-6045G, Alcatel OT-6045L, Alcatel OT-6045K, Alcatel OT-6045O, Alcatel OT-6045S, Alcatel OT-6045X, 
Alcatel OT-6045Y, Alcatel OT-6055A, Alcatel OT-6055B, Alcatel OT-6055H, Alcatel OT-6055L, Alcatel OT-6055K, 
Alcatel OT-6055O, Alcatel OT-6055P, Alcatel OT-6055U, Alcatel OT-6055Y, Alcatel OT-6070D, Alcatel OT-6070H, 
Alcatel OT-6070J, Alcatel OT-6070K, Alcatel OT-6070O, Alcatel OT-6070T, Alcatel OT-6070Y, Alcatel OT-7043A, 
Alcatel OT-7043E, Alcatel OT-7043K, Alcatel OT-7043Y, Alcatel OT-7044A, Alcatel OT-7044X, Alcatel OT-7044Y, 
Alcatel OT-7048A, Alcatel OT-7048S, Alcatel OT-7048W, Alcatel OT-7048X, Alcatel OT-7053D, Alcatel OT-7053E, 
Alcatel OT-7053J, Alcatel OT-9001A, Alcatel OT-9001D, Alcatel OT-9001L, Alcatel OT-9001X, Alcatel OT-9006W, 
Alcatel OT-9007A, Alcatel OT-9007T, Alcatel OT-9007A, Alcatel OT-9007X, Alcatel OT-9015B, Alcatel OT-9015J, 
Alcatel OT-9015Q, Alcatel OT-9015W, Alcatel OT-9022A, Alcatel OT-9022S, Alcatel OT-9022A, Alcatel OT-9030G, 
Alcatel OT-9030Q, Alcatel OT-9030Y, Alcatel Vf-985N  
Huawei Ale-l04, Huawei Ath-al00, Huawei Ath-cl00, Huawei Ath-tl00, Huawei Ath-ul00, Huawei Ath-ul01, 
Huawei Ath-ul06, Huawei Cam-al00, Huawei Cam-l32, Huawei Che1-cl10, Huawei Che1-cl20, Huawei Che1-l04, 
Huawei Chm-cl00, Huawei G6-c00, Huawei G6-l11, Huawei G6-l22, Huawei G6-l33, Huawei G6-u00, Huawei G6-u10, 
Huawei G6-u251, Huawei G6-u34, Huawei G615-u10, Huawei G620-l72, Huawei G620-l75, Huawei G620-ul01, 
Huawei G620s-l01, Huawei G621-tl00, Huawei G630-u00, Huawei G630-u10, Huawei G630-u20, Huawei G630-u251, 
Huawei G660-l075, Huawei G7-l01, Huawei G7-l02, Huawei G7-l03, Huawei G7-l11, Huawei G7-tl00, Huawei G7-ul20, 
Huawei G730-u30, Huawei G760-l01, Huawei G760-l03, Huawei G760-l11, Huawei G760-tl00, Huawei H1511, Huawei H1512, 
Huawei H30-c00, Huawei Honor dli-l22, Huawei Honor dli-l42, Huawei Kii-l03, Huawei Kii-l05, Huawei Kii-l21, 
Huawei Kii-l22, Huawei Kii-l23, Huawei Kii-l33, Huawei Kiw-al10, Huawei Kiw-l22, Huawei Kiw-tl00, Huawei Kiw-tl00h, 
Huawei Kiw-ul00, Huawei Rio-al00, Huawei Rio-cl00, Huawei Rio-l01, Huawei Rio-l02, Huawei Rio-l03, Huawei Rio-tl00, 
Huawei Rio-ul00, Huawei S8-701u, Huawei Sc-cl00, Huawei Scc-u21, Huawei Scl-al00, Huawei Scl-cl00, Huawei Scl-l01, 
Huawei Scl-l02, Huawei Scl-l03, Huawei Scl-l04, Huawei Scl-l21, Huawei Scl-l32, Huawei Scl-tl00, Huawei Scl-tl10, 
Huawei Scl-tl10h, Huawei Scl-u23, Huawei Scl-u31, Huawei T1-a21l, Huawei Vns-al00, Huawei Y530-u00, Huawei Y530-u051, 
Huawei Y550-l01, Huawei Y550-l02, Huawei Y550-l03, Huawei Y560-cl00, Huawei Y560-l01, Huawei Y560-l02, Huawei Y560-l03, 
Huawei Y560-l23, Huawei Y625-u03, Huawei Y625-u13, Huawei Y625-u21, Huawei Y625-u32, Huawei Y625-u43, Huawei Y625-u51, 
Huawei Y635-cl00, Huawei Y635-l02, Huawei Y635-l03, Huawei Y635-l21, Huawei Y635-tl00, Huawei Y7 prime 2018 ldn-l21  
Blackphone Bp2, Blu v010q, Blu v010q, Blu w010q, Blu x010q, Blu x011q, Blu x020q, Blu x030q, Blu x100q, 
Blu y530q, Blu y534q, Blu y650q, Blu z010q  
Bq Aquaris e5, Bq Aquaris e5s, Bq Aquaris e5s, Bq Aquaris m5, Bq Aquaris m5.5, Bq Aquaris u, Bq Aquaris u lite, Bq Aquaris u plus, 
Bq Aquaris u2, Bq Aquaris v, Bq bqs-5025, Bq bqs-5037  
Casper via e1c, Casper via m2, Casper via p1, Casper via v10, Casper via v6, Casper via v6x  
Cat s30, Cat s40, Cat s50, Cat s60  
Cherry flare x2, Cherry one g1, Cherry ultra  
Condor pgn506, Condor plume h1   
Dexp p150, Dexp p245, Dexp x255, Dexp x355  
Elephone Trunk, Evercoss S50d  
GeneralMobile gm-gm4g, GeneralMobile gm-gm4gd, GeneralMobile gm-gm5, GeneralMobile gm-gm5 plus, 
GeneralMobile gm-gm5 plusd, GeneralMobile gm-gm5d  
Gionee e7 16g, Gionee e7 32g, Gionee e7l, Gionee f103s, Gionee f6, Gionee m3s, Gionee m7 power, 
Gionee s10 lite, Gionee s10c, Gionee v6l  
Haier 6150e, Haier 6171e, Haier g101, Haier l50, Haier l61, Haier l7  
Highscreen d10a, Highscreen d10a, Highscreen e43n, Highscreen e43n, Highscreen i7a, Highscreen i7a    
Infinix x553-w82918-a1, Infinix x608-lte   
Intex Aqua 4g, Intex Aqua fish, Intex Elyt e1, K-Touch Touch3   
Karbon opium n7, Karbon opium n9, Karbon titanium s1+  
Lanix l1000, Lanix l1050, Lanix l400, Lanix l610, Lanix l900, Lanix l950, Lanix lt500  
Lava eg840, Lava eg841, Lava eg932, Lava iris 406q, Lava qpad r704  
M4 SS4452, M4 SS4456  
Meizu M1721, Meizu M721q  
Micromax A092, Micromax A121, Micromax E455, Micromax E457, Micromax E471, Micromax E4816, Micromax E4820, 
Micromax E483, Micromax Hs2, Micromax Q400, Micromax Q415, Micromax Q416, Micromax Q4202, Micromax Q4251, 
Micromax Q450, Micromax Q469, Micromax Q491  
Motorola XT1620, Motorola XT1621, Motorola XT1622, Motorola XT1624, Motorola XT1625, Motorola XT1626, 
Motorola XT1680, Motorola XT1684, Motorola XT1687  
Oneplus 2, Oneplus one, Oneplus x  
Panasonic Eluga raymax, Panasonic P95  
Phicomm C630, Phicomm E651, Phicomm E653  Prestigio Pmt3277  
Rivo Pz1, Rivo Pz10, Rivo Pz8  
SmartFren A16c3h, SmartFren A26c4h, SmartFren B16c2h, SmartFren B26d2h, 
SmartFren C46b2g, SmartFren C46b2h, SmartFren G36c1g, SmartFren I46d1g, 
SmartFren I56d2g  Swipe Elite Envy, Swipe Elite Plus, Swipe Elite Power  
Symphony H300 plus, Symphony Z10, Symphony Zvi   Tecno N5s  
Vertex Impressaction, Vertex Impressgrip, Vertex Impresstor   
Hisense A2, Hisense C1M, Hisense C20, Hisense C20S, Hisense C20S 2, Hisense C30, Hisense C3100, Hisense E71M, 
Hisense E71T, Hisense E75M, Hisense E76 INFINITY ELEGANCE, Hisense E76 2 INFINITY ELEGANCE, Hisense E81, 
Hisense F20AE, Hisense F20DE, Hisense F31M, Hisense F31M 2, Hisense H910, Hisense I300T, Hisense L635, 
Hisense L670, Hisense L676, Hisense L678, Hisense L730, Hisense L730 2, Hisense L830, Hisense L830 2, 
Hisense U800E1, Hisense U971, Hisense U988, Hisense X1  
Acer-DC100, Acer-T01, Acer-T012  
Letv X520, Letv X522, Letv X526, Letv X527  
Lyf LS-4503, Lyf LS-4505, Lyf LS-4511, Lyf LS-5002, Lyf LS-5005, Lyf LS-5007, Lyf LS-5008, Lyf LS-5009, 
Lyf LS-5010, Lyf LS-5015, Lyf LS-5016, Lyf LS-5018, Lyf LS-5021, Lyf LS-5027, Lyf LS-5201, Lyf LS-5501, 
Lyf LS-5502, Lyf LS-5503, Lyf LS-5504, Lyf LS-5505  
Panasonic ELUGA A, Panasonic ELUGA ARC, Panasonic ELUGA ICON 2, Panasonic ELUGA L 4G, 
Panasonic ELUGA L2, Panasonic ELUGA MARK, Panasonic ELUGA SWITCH, Panasonic ELUGA U  
Prestigio PMT3287, Prestigio PSP3405, Prestigio PSP5454, Prestigio PSP5507  
QMobile L10, QMobile LT600, QMobile Z8, QMobile Z9  
10.or D, 10.or E, 10.or G  
OnePlus 3T, OnePlus 3T_1, OnePlus A3003, OnePlus A3003  
Gionee S11 Lite, Gionee F6, Gionee S10C  Sharp Aquos SS2    *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!  *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Grab It Now*

----------


## mohamed73

_Welcome to Aqua Family 
After Installing Setup
You should be facing this Error:    What is this ? 
When This message is Displayed
Automatically Data is copied to screen 
Just right click and paste that here in this thread
And make sure you put your email address aswell 
We will send your License in your Mail
When you receive License Just download it to License folder in Aqua-Dongle Root Folder 
And your Ready to Use!_

----------

